# Southern Cook County



## rcovert (May 12, 2014)

Found 20 yellows in an undisclosed location, Southern Cook County, South Suburbs of Chicago, IL. Near fallen trees, near a water source with new greenery springing up among dead leaves. Happy Hunting and Harvesting.


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

Good to hear it's going well to the north, happy hunting


----------

